# Dating Websites and their Profile Photos



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

When it comes to dating profiles, the APPs or websites, what types of photos would you post? Do you think it's good to post a photo of how you look, without make-up, another one of you with your hair up and you look blah, so the guys can see the real you, besides the version of you, that is dressed nice and looks good with make up etc. What types of photos, do you recommend posting?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I suggest one or two face shots, and one or two full body shots. You want to look good, without being deceptive.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Good recent photos with hair fixed and make-up are fine. At least one full body shot too. 
I suggest , NO mirror selfies 
NO car selfies 
NO pics of your little dogs


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Make sure there's a date stamp on the photo. That'll get rid of the "is this recent?" Questions.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you can, have a friend with a good camera take pics, with proper lighting and such, and have fun choosing. Don't overdo the makeup tho.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Make the pictures real (not that ONE that's the best you've ever looked in your life), recent, and preferably multiple show full body.

This is why often the first "date" is a 30 minute meeting at Starbucks or Coffee Bean. I had one woman who was very overweight whose pictures were not even close. No point pretending because the first time you meet people will see the real you. Obviously physically attraction is just one part of it....


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Guys are visual. Sometimes it's only the photos we look at. 

Speaking for myself, I look at the photos first and if it catches my eye I'll read the profile.

No pictures without makeup. You are going on an interview. Would you do that looking anything less than your best?

Big difference between using makeup to look as good as possible and using 10 year old photos to look as good as possible.

Take a bunch of photos and let someone ELSE decide which ones look best.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Recent photos. No selfies, least not more than one. Full body shots are appreciated


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Zero. You can't keep looking for a husband to marry and take you away so you don't have to accomplish anything on your own. Skip the dating sites and go to college - lots of great options there!


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Zero. You can't keep looking for a husband to marry and take you away so you don't have to accomplish anything on your own. Skip the dating sites and go to college - lots of great options there!


 @nataly87

As per your posts on this forum you bring virtually nothing to the table (other than kinky non vaginal sex) so unless you're a perfect 10 you're going to be alone and sexless -according to your definition of sex- for quite some time.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

I can bring stuff to the table, I am very caring, loving, loyal, faithful, trusting, will never cheat on someone. Always there for them. Accept them for who they are etc.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> I can bring stuff to the table, I am very caring, *loving, loyal, faithful, trusting, will never cheat on someone. Always there for them. Accept them for who they are etc.*


I can get that from a puppy. 



Why is it again that you do not work? What would you talk about on a first date?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

If I were single and looking on a dating website, the types of pictures I'd like to see would be those that accurately portray what you look like, now, head to toe. That's it.

Whether we like it or not, physical attraction is important. It's not always the number ONE thing someone is looking for, but it's always there, always present.

I've never been on a dating site before, but I imagine that if I ever was, I'd put up accurate pictures of myself, including my full body. Why? Because my face and my sparkling personality might not be enough to generate a second date! I want my time wasted about as much as anybody, so might as well put it all out there in the first place.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly are you looking for here on TAM?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Write in your profile that you are also a virgin.


----------



## nataly87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Haha I have indicated that in my profile, and have taken some good photos to go along with it too. So my partner will come sooner or later. Just have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Mclane said:


> you bring virtually nothing to the table (other than kinky non vaginal sex)


Please put this in your dating profile OP...

This is important information men would want to know.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

nataly87 said:


> Haha I have indicated that in my profile, and *have taken some good photos to go along with it too*. So *my partner will come sooner or later*.


There are just too many comments one can make on this post.

You are too much of a nice woman for me to do it though. 

:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

I can only imagine the conversation at the third or 4th date mark.

"I really like you and I see things are progressing to the point that we need to have the talk. You can stick anything in my рussy except your penis until you marry me".


----------

